# new plan a 1992 hilux



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

That is plenty of work done in a short time. Keep the clutch. You dont have to use it but you might miss it. The Warp 11 will take a mass of current. Jack Rickard is putting the full 1000A through it in the Cobra. What controller are you using?

Keep up the hard work!


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, I already had most of the parts needed now it is a case of useing then 
Having fun!
Owen

How long can the warp 11 handle 1000amps and does it need extra cooling at that ?


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

At 1000A I would guess not very long without additional cooling. A fan would be advised if it is in your budget. I note that the netgain performance curve only goes to 500A but then again it is only at 72v too. I know that you can go nearly to 170v on these before you get into marginal territory.

What controller are you using? Soliton 1 will go to the 1000A and you can limit motor voltage with that controller if you desire.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Owen

_How long can the warp 11 handle 1000amps and does it need extra cooling at that ? _

Don't worry about it - you will be going too fast for our roads long before it overheats


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Duncan said:


> Hi Owen
> 
> _How long can the warp 11 handle 1000amps and does it need extra cooling at that ? _
> 
> Don't worry about it - you will be going too fast for our roads long before it overheats


WARP SPEED in fact!


----------



## Farcry (Jun 26, 2012)

Nick Smith said:


> WARP SPEED in fact!



funniest thing ive read on these forums haha


----------

